# Lansdale Uber driver accused of having sex with unconscious passenger



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.pennlive.com/news/2018/10/lansdale-uber-driver-accused-of-having-sex-with-unconscious-passenger.html%3foutputType=amp








A Lansdale Uber Driver faces multiple felony charges after police said he had sex with a passenger while she was unconscious.

Ahmed M. Elgaafary, 26, is charged with felony counts of rape, involuntary deviate sexual intercourse and sexual assault, as well as misdemeanor charges of indecent assault without consent and indecent assault of an unconscious person.

According to a state police news release, Elgaafary picked up the woman about 2:20 a.m. Feb. 10 from the Valley Forge Casino in Montgomery County.

From there, Elgaafary drove the passenger to a home in Chester County, police said.

At some point, Elgaafary had sex with the passenger while she was unconscious, police said in the release.

Online court documents show Elgaafary was arraigned Wednesday afternoon before Magisterial District Judge Joann Teyral.

He is to appear for a preliminary hearing at 10 a.m. Nov. 7 before Teyral.

As of Wednesday afternoon, online documents showed that Elgaafary remained in Chester County Prison unable to post $75,000 cash bail.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

And the beat goes on.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> And the beat goes on.


It's like everyday someone that works for these services is accused or charged. Pretty crazy. My girlfriends won't Uber alone on the weekends when we're drinking.
We've had serious concerns in the past and just a few days ago my sister had a driver that wouldn't let her out. She called 911 in front of him and that did that trick.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I would never recommend a woman riding alone at night in an Uber.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

26 y/o - friggen young & dumb & full of... bad choices.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone notice a pattern here ?
Besides what they do for a living ?
Anyone ?


BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.pennlive.com/news/2018/10/lansdale-uber-driver-accused-of-having-sex-with-unconscious-passenger.html%3foutputType=amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...





1.5xorbust said:


> I would never recommend a woman riding alone at night in an Uber.


And PASSING OUT WITH STRANGERS !

And you spend 30 years educating people of a country to know better.

Then you import masses that are not on the SAME PAGE !


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Anyone notice a pattern here ?
> Besides what they do for a living ?
> Anyone ?
> 
> ...


Yeah. It hasn't escaped me.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Anyone notice a pattern here ?
> Besides what they do for a living ?
> Anyone ?
> 
> ...


none of those raped take xls, select, black, lux?

pool or x hmmmmmm.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I would never recommend a woman riding alone at night in an Uber.


????
why if you thought the service was so bad why use it at all? its o.k. the drivers could be rapists if you travel in groups?

if uber is so scary for women why do they use it, to save $5-10 is worth possible rape?

could also help not getting so drunk you pass out in strangers cars at 2am, how we know this guy just didn't have an uber sticketr in his window & doesn't even work for uber?
Easy to avoid they could always request a higher tier doubt the select drivers are as rapey as the x or pool.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ubernonpro said:


> ????
> why if you thought the service was so bad why use it at all? its o.k. the drivers could be rapists if you travel in groups?
> 
> if uber is so scary for women why do they use it, to save $5-10 is worth possible rape?
> ...


I agree that select drivers are less likely to be rapey than X or pool drivers.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

What do these cases settle at ? Am sure Uber has to hand a suitcase of money to lawyer/victim. 

& wonder the drivers rating prior.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Has anyone considered that ... maybe, just maybe the driver didn't do it?
Has the concept of 'innocent until proven guilty' left the American psyche?
Could she have consented - and lied?

Naw. 
Gotta believe the female. Right?

The stories that we have all seen on these boards, "Had sex with a hot pax last night". 
Think about it guys.
Some of these girls think they sittin on a gold mine. 
Be careful out there.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> At some point, Elgaafary had sex with the passenger while she was unconscious, police said in the release.


Where's the crime in that? I've been married for 37 years and I've been having sex with an unconscious person for the last 36 of those years.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Where's the crime in that? I've been married for 37 years and I've been having sex with an unconscious person for the last 36 of those years.


Amen bruther. 
I only been married for 32 years, but, I think I understand.
In fact, if it wasn't for unconsciousness, I wouldn't HAVE sex.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Amen bruther.
> I only been married for 32 years, but, I think I understand.
> In fact, if it wasn't for unconsciousness, I wouldn't HAVE sex.


Speaking of consciousness I figured you to recall this since we are of similar age.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ubernonpro said:


> none of those raped take xls, select, black, lux?
> 
> pool or x hmmmmmm.


Raping is so much better on lyft



1.5xorbust said:


> I agree that select drivers are less likely to be rapey than X or pool drivers.


Its tough to rape in a Ford focus, you re gonna want the extra room, and it's easier getting evidence off leather seats.



x100 said:


> What do these cases settle at ? Am sure Uber has to hand a suitcase of money to lawyer/victim.
> 
> & wonder the drivers rating prior.


I recall someone saying a rider claimed they won a lawsuit and also got a bunch of credits as well, but I think it might be lyft cant remember which thread


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ Credit for rides where one got raped or assaulted? that's creative bargaining. Lawyer must have been just out of law school.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Good way to get the public begging for SDC,s


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> Good way to get the public begging for SDC,s


Nah, if a triple homocide doesn't get the public begging for tougher immigration laws then a rape won't get them begging for properly vetted drivers.

IMMIGRATION
Published 1 day ago
*Illegal immigrant killed 3 after 'sanctuary' release from custody, ICE says*
By Louis Casiano


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

The headline is irritating. There's no such thing as _sex with_ an unconscious person. Legally it's rape, and the word "with" implies she was awake and willingly participating.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> The headline is irritating. There's no such thing as _sex with_ an unconscious person. Legally it's rape, and the word "with" implies she was awake and willingly participating.


My wife prefers it that way. She buys the 'ludes every month. 
"With" is appropriate.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> My wife prefers it that way. She buys the 'ludes every month.
> "With" is appropriate.


Tell it to the judge lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Tell it to the judge lol


She will ... and she'll roll her eyes incessantly.
Like ... *sigh* ... he should just _know_. 
Duuugh ...


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Nah, if a triple homocide doesn't get the public begging for tougher immigration laws then a rape won't get them begging for properly vetted drivers.
> 
> IMMIGRATION
> Published 1 day ago
> ...


Preach it brother. Legal immigration....absolutely. Illegal immigration.....hell no.


----------

